# Natren Probiotics?



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry if this isn't in the right place...

Cat Diarrhea|Canine Diarrhea|Probiotics for Horses|Gastro Vegi Dophilus - Natren

This is the probiotic I have been giving Sonia for the past 3 weeks. Along with her new diet, she seems to be doing really well. 

Is this a quality product? I haven't been able to find any reviews for it and don't know what defines a good probiotic. It is carried in my local specialty pet food store, however the owner said I could buy any probiotic from a health food store as long as it needs to be refrigerated. I promise, the pet food store doesn't charge as much as the website.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I only use Primal Defense Ultra. This is a human probiotic and the only I have found without all the added junk in it. I rarely give supplements made for dogs. They are not the quality I want for my dogs. For the price of that one I can get enough Primal Defense Ultra for my dogs and family.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

I would say if it is working, then use it. It depends on what you are using it for? I prefer to use a multi-strain, but again it depends on why, and what the issue is.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Liz said:


> I only use Primal Defense Ultra. This is a human probiotic and the only I have found without all the added junk in it. I rarely give supplements made for dogs. They are not the quality I want for my dogs. For the price of that one I can get enough Primal Defense Ultra for my dogs and family.


Thanks for the recommendation. It looks like there are 2 health food stores close to me that carry this product. 

How do you dose your dogs? It says to work up to 3 capsules per day, but I'm guessing that's for the average 150 lbs person. Sonia is currently down to 70 lbs and we're still working to get a few more off.

Also, do you give it with the capsule or do you break it open and just put the powder on their food? What are capsules usually made out of? I tend to worry, since she has so many allergies.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Jace said:


> I would say if it is working, then use it. It depends on what you are using it for? I prefer to use a multi-strain, but again it depends on why, and what the issue is.


I just started using probiotics, because it was suggested in a article about dogs with bad allergies. While I was doing more reading and research I found out it was also good to put her on probiotics to help maintain her gut while she's on antibiotics. At the same time I also switched her food since Wellness changed their forumla for their simple solutions line. Unfortunately they added one of Sonia's allergens (oats) to their new formula. 

She is doing really good on the new combination of Great Life Salmon (grain/potato free) and the probiotics, plus I also added a digestive enzyme. However, I am always searching for what I can do to make things better. A lot of times I'm chicken to try new things on my own. I like getting feedback first, confirmation that I'm making a good decisions.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

Your reason for using it for sure is bang on. I like Udo's for the purpose you want them for. They are/were considered one of the best for human, but if you ask any health food store they can tell you what they like and why Probiotics Blends > Udo's Choice™ PRODUCT INFORMATION > Udo Erasmus Webpage!


----------

